
The most popular Google+ user? It's Facebook's Zuckerberg - azazo
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/social.media/07/05/google.plus.zuckerberg/index.html?eref=mrss_igoogle_cnn
======
jeggers5
Not surprising. Mark is interesting, and he's in the spotlight. Eric is
boring, not that he isn't a great CEO, but the fact that Mark is on Google+ is
far more interesting than anything else, and people want to see what he is
doing on his profile.

